# Intrest in CSUSA Group Buy #2



## qballizhere (Feb 27, 2012)

I am thinking of running another csusa group buy. This one will be for the ones that just missed the last one and wanted to gauge the interest. I wouldn't start it for at least a week.


----------



## warreng8170 (Feb 27, 2012)

I would like to join this one. I was originally in the last one, but with old age starting to set in in a bad way, I completely forgot about it and didn't get my list in on time. You can see my public apology post in that that thread. :frown:

Anyway, I would really like to do this as I need some higher end kits and would love to save a little money.


----------



## rcarman (Feb 27, 2012)

I missed the last one and would be in for this one.


----------



## mtassie (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm in missed the last one!!


----------



## vthowe (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm interested... which kits will this one be for?


----------



## qballizhere (Feb 27, 2012)

The same kits as the last one.


----------



## kronewi (Feb 28, 2012)

I would. By the time I realized it was actually happening I was already closed.


----------



## ROBCTRY69 (Feb 28, 2012)

im in depending on which kits you can get


----------



## rkenly (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm interested too.


----------



## kugler (Feb 28, 2012)

I could use a few....


----------



## tool-man (Feb 28, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## glen r (Feb 28, 2012)

Count me in too.  If the same kits are available I would be interested in about 20 to 30 kits.  Please PM me if you decide to go ahead with this.

Thanks


----------



## alinc100 (Feb 28, 2012)

I am interested as well.


----------



## David M (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm also interested


----------



## Xander (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi. Newbie here. Not sure what kits are available and what else one can order with this deal (bushings, drills..??) but I am interested. Looks like there is plenty of interest in this so will it be first 10 people to commit only? More info please.

Just looked at the other group buy info. So... Artisan kit ? Does this include Jr Gent, Jr Statesman??? or JUST the "Artisan" ? 
Got to go count my pennies on this. Might have to sit this one out


----------



## dennisg (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd like to get in on the next one.


----------



## hjdiamond2 (Feb 28, 2012)

I would like to get in to.
_________________
Harry


----------



## el_d (Feb 28, 2012)

Yup  +1


----------



## miket812 (Feb 28, 2012)

I would also be interested.


----------



## Timbo (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd like to join in if possible.


----------



## aerosupra (Feb 29, 2012)

I would participate for sure!


----------



## lion6255 (Feb 29, 2012)

Is the same list and discounts applying? I'm in if there is room its already up over 10 here.


----------



## killer-beez (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm in if there is room...


----------



## FireMedic4Christ (Feb 29, 2012)

Perfect timing, I just received an order for 15 Gold Titanium Europeans. Count me in if there is room.

Brian


----------



## mg_dreyer (Mar 1, 2012)

I would like to get in also if open...


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Mar 1, 2012)

Same here.

What's the minimum kit order?


----------



## stolicky (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd be interested in a pile of Aeros if you did this GP.  I know there is a of work involved in these and appreciate the effort.


----------



## ttalsma (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd be interested.  Need a list of the kits available though!


----------



## Chris Bar (Mar 2, 2012)

Will gladly participate but fewer kits than others...minimum of 10, maybe go 20.  Hope this is a go....was checking into CS assembly info when last group filled up...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 3, 2012)

Count Me in - and thanks for coordinating !


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Mar 5, 2012)

Im may be interested if there is room for me


----------



## Darley (Mar 6, 2012)

*CSUSA Group buy #2*

I would be interested depending the list and if you're not affraid to send Downunder :biggrin:

Thanks

Serge


----------



## Chris Bar (Mar 6, 2012)

Although I already posted that yes, I'm in, where do I send Paypal?  Ready to move and get the order placed.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 6, 2012)

i would also be interested


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 6, 2012)

Has the number of buyers been reached yet or are there still openings?

I could use some more kits.  When might this Group Buy actually begin?

I forgot who is running this one.

Ray


----------



## mick (Mar 6, 2012)

Roger, I'd be interested.


----------



## SteveG (Mar 6, 2012)

If there is still a seat on the bus...I am in.


----------



## louisbry (Mar 6, 2012)

Could use a few.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 6, 2012)

qballizhere are you running this?  Is is a go?  There are 30+ interested people, this would be a HUGE group buy.  14 people are involved in the current CSUSA group buy and it totalled $4600!  This could be $10,000+

Something to consider as lots of people are getting their hopes up.

AK


----------



## Monty (Mar 6, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> qballizhere are you running this? ...
> AK


I've PM'ed him about it.


----------



## qballizhere (Mar 6, 2012)

I got food poisoning last night and going to take me a day or two to get over it but I will be doing this.


----------



## BAYQUEST (Mar 7, 2012)

Add one more if there is room
Thanks,


----------



## Chris Bar (Mar 8, 2012)

Take your time Roger....if you start this *Group Buy* before you are well, it could cause a relapse, collapse, loss of composure, all of the above and various sorts of other bad things.

Hope whatever affected you was really delicious .


----------

